# Lowend Colo



## Jack (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi,

Just trying to compile a list of cheap colo providers.

Any suggestions?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 10, 2014)

Datashack (45/month)

BurstNET (not really)

Dacentec (30/month)

VolumeDrive (ha right)

The common colos (not sure if they're that cheap) are [email protected], AtlanticMetro, Choopa, Continuum, and HostDime


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Mar 10, 2014)

Continuum is relatively cheap and we have been happy with what they offer.


----------



## concerto49 (Mar 10, 2014)

We offer colo in Dallas from $49/month


----------



## Nett (Mar 10, 2014)

GVH


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 10, 2014)

> Datashack (45/month)
> 
> BurstNET (not really)
> 
> VolumeDrive (ha right)





> GVH





> *Any suggestions?*


Yeah, I have a suggestion, when choosing cheap colo providers (or cheap low end VPS providers) besides the monthly price you also need to factor in #1 the cost of any lost sales due to downtime, #2 the $$$ value of the damage to your business's reputation that is done as a result of the inevitable frequent downtimes,  #3 the $$$ value of the decrease in productivity you incur because youhave to  waste your time opening support tickets, waiting for replies, responding 10 times to the halfwit incompetent support person/owner, etc who doesn't even know how to do a traceroute, etc..

tl,dr the majority of low monthly cost poor reputation providers like Burstcrap, VolumeDebts, GreenNovalueHost, etc will end up costing you far more in the end than if you had used a more reputable provider who charges a higher monthly rate (note: this doesn't apply if you're a 12 year old who is coloing/renting a minecraft server that you and your friends will use during recess because mommy and daddy are paying your bills and you don't need to worry about things like loss of productivity, lost sales, etc yet)


----------



## GVH-Jon (Mar 10, 2014)

GVH discontinued it's colocation offerings.


----------



## mehulagrawaal (Mar 11, 2014)

Trijit also provides Colocation services at very affordable price.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 11, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> Yeah, I have a suggestion, when choosing cheap colo providers (or cheap low end VPS providers) besides the monthly price you also need to factor in #1 the cost of any lost sales due to downtime, #2 the $$$ value of the damage to your business's reputation that is done as a result of the inevitable frequent downtimes,  #3 the $$$ value of the decrease in productivity you incur because youhave to  waste your time opening support tickets, waiting for replies, responding 10 times to the halfwit incompetent support person/owner, etc who doesn't even know how to do a traceroute, etc..
> 
> tl,dr the majority of low monthly cost poor reputation providers like Burstcrap, VolumeDebts, GreenNovalueHost, etc will end up costing you far more in the end than if you had used a more reputable provider who charges a higher monthly rate (note: this doesn't apply if you're a 12 year old who is coloing/renting a minecraft server that you and your friends will use during recess because mommy and daddy are paying your bills and you don't need to worry about things like loss of productivity, lost sales, etc yet)


While completely agree, if the individual wants this then fudge it.


----------



## drmike (Mar 11, 2014)

Yeah, no reason to EVEN mention VolumeDrive.

When I find some time I'll roast and toast them properly.  They are going down in a ball of fire and possibly soon. (i.e. 30 days or so).   Depends on schedules and how much delaying their lawyers can game.

On serious side, there is some outfit who advertises in Houston, Texas (via WHT) for single unit colos are a low rate.

There aren't many options in the market.


----------



## peterw (Mar 11, 2014)

All people I know banned the VolumeDrive AS46664.

And they are down http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/volumedrive.com


----------



## jenok (Mar 11, 2014)

WSI Kansas


----------



## mtwiscool (Mar 11, 2014)

what about joes data center?


----------



## ThePrimeHost (Mar 11, 2014)

Colo really is something you shouldn't skimp on. You truly do get what you pay for. We have a few racks at [email protected] and while they certainly aren't what you'd call cheap, they provide a great quality of service at a reasonable price.

If you do see a "good price" make sure you lock in that price via contract or paying yearly, less the provider can raise rates at anytime and leave you paying more.


----------



## mikho (Mar 11, 2014)

Datashack restocked their 25/month servers


----------



## vampireJ (Mar 11, 2014)

How about lowend colos with-

1. cheap ips.

2. ipv6

3. basic ddos

Any suggestions?

By the way, I have a similar thread-


----------



## mikho (Mar 11, 2014)

Totally mis-read the title, can't edit my original post so I'll let it stay and remind me to not be an idiot.


----------



## Francisco (Mar 11, 2014)

vampireJ said:


> How about lowend colos with-
> 
> 1. cheap ips.
> 
> ...


You aren't going to find all of those for a reasonable price.

Maybe only awknet would do that but awknet has a thing of not replying to tickets for 4 months at a time.

Francisco


----------



## Nett (Mar 11, 2014)

My mind is filled with "low end" things. How about a "High End Talk"?


----------



## mcmyhost (Mar 11, 2014)

GVH-Jon said:


> GVH discontinued it's colocation offerings.


Why?


----------



## drmike (Mar 11, 2014)

mcmyhost said:


> Why?


Cause $20~ or wherever he parked the pricing at is unsustainable.    It would be sustainable if he owned his own facility and own staff, but being a middleman, the profit margin is so slim that any support tickets washes that profit away.


----------



## mtwiscool (Mar 12, 2014)

it might be a loss leader for other services to get his compney on the map


----------



## kaniini (Mar 12, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> tl,dr the majority of low monthly cost poor reputation providers like Burstcrap, VolumeDebts, GreenNovalueHost, etc will end up costing you far more in the end than if you had used a more reputable provider who charges a higher monthly rate (note: this doesn't apply if you're a 12 year old who is coloing/renting a minecraft server that you and your friends will use during recess because mommy and daddy are paying your bills and you don't need to worry about things like loss of productivity, lost sales, etc yet)


Well, actually minecraft servers can be a business in a way, one of my clients makes $400k/year off of in-server micro transactions. So I don't really think that the lowend providers are even good for hosting something like Minecraft, because you could still potentially lose sales or whatever.

I think the larger concern is, what happens to your colo when say, VolumeDrive eventually collapses?  With the litigation, I would be very concerned about being able to successfully recover my equipment.


----------



## BeastVM_Aaron (Mar 12, 2014)

I recommend Datashack for lowend.


----------



## raindog308 (Mar 12, 2014)

Anyone have suggestions for Hosting Company In A Box?

I want to just


buy a domain name
unzip the HCIAB installer
run the installer
rake in cash
Actually, if there's a provider that handles #2 and #3, I'd prefer that even if there's a setup fee.

And if I can just get a free subdomain for #1 that would be better.

So really, I just need a provider for #4.


----------



## FLDataTeK (Mar 13, 2014)

Every time I here someone say VolumeDrive I think VD as in _venereal disease .  _LOL

Thier business model went viral...  Then died..

Must stay away... Might catch something.. 

Ok I'll stop now... My bad humor is showing...


----------



## BrianHarrison (Mar 13, 2014)

I believe Stealthy offers $35 per month colo in Seattle.


----------



## lowesthost (Mar 15, 2014)

> Every time I here someone say VolumeDrive I think VD as in _venereal disease _


Made My day


----------



## hostinghouston (Mar 25, 2014)

You really need to be careful with "low end" solutions. More often than not, they turn out to be a flop. But, there are exceptions to the rules. *Oplink.net* is a great example to the exception, great service, support and I have personally met them when I Colo'd our servers there. *Dacentec* is another good exception, but you will find yourself paying more for addons like bandwidth and extra power.


----------



## drmike (Mar 25, 2014)

FLDataTeK said:


> Every time I here someone say VolumeDrive I think VD as in _venereal disease .  _LOL


That's been my line and schtick for years....



hostinghouston said:


> But, there are exceptions to the rules. *Oplink.net* is a great example to the exception, great service, support and I have personally met them when I Colo'd our servers there.


Oplink  That's the Houston DC I was pointing at  Glad to see endorsement.  Any idea of what their current upstreams are?  Pricing at last glance on specials was LOW.


----------



## KuJoe (Mar 25, 2014)

If you colo in Texas, keep in mind that you'll get a yearly tax bill for hosting your equipment inside a Texas datacenter even if you're company is based outside of Texas. The taxes are based on the value that they think your equipment is worth which is non-negotiable according to some of the horror stories I've read on WHT from people getting hit with these invoices without warning from their data centers after 10+ months of service. Some of the companies tried to submit receipts for the equipment showing the actual value without any luck so expect a yearly "cheap hosting fee" in the mail.


----------



## drmike (Mar 25, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> If you colo in Texas, keep in mind that you'll get a yearly tax bill for hosting your equipment inside a Texas datacenter even if you're company is based outside of Texas. The taxes are based on the value that they think your equipment is worth which is non-negotiable according to some of the horror stories I've read on WHT from people getting hit with these invoices without warning from their data centers after 10+ months of service. Some of the companies tried to submit receipts for the equipment showing the actual value without any luck so expect a yearly "cheap hosting fee" in the mail.


I raise my hand on this.

Dallas --- county there has this BS tax.  Unsure if other counties have followed suit.  I know facility in Plano I dealt with didn't have this.

As for Dallas, they can die in a fire.  I tried interacting with the assh0les at the assessment office for a client.   The tax exceeded the value of the server.  No basis for it, arbitrary.  Give us a few hundred a year for an old 1U.

Oh yeah, plus the county appears to share your info with marketing losers as end person ended up getting spammed with sales, donation requests and all sorts of other stuff.

So to date, Dallas hasn't been paid and day they are, well won't be any time soon.


----------



## FLDataTeK (Apr 2, 2014)

KuJoe said:


> If you colo in Texas, keep in mind that you'll get a yearly tax bill for hosting your equipment inside a Texas datacenter even if you're company is based outside of Texas. The taxes are based on the value that they think your equipment is worth which is non-negotiable according to some of the horror stories I've read on WHT from people getting hit with these invoices without warning from their data centers after 10+ months of service. Some of the companies tried to submit receipts for the equipment showing the actual value without any luck so expect a yearly "cheap hosting fee" in the mail.



I had them try this when I was in Texas also, but I went on the online dispute and uploaded reciepts for the server and explained that it was an older server and was no where close to being worth the $16,000 they were estimating its value as.

Needless to say they change the value to the actual price I paid for it and my yearly tax bill was $0..


----------



## jcarney1987 (Apr 3, 2014)

Corepace in Dalls seems like its got some good deals going on.  They charege $1 for ipv4 though, but they've done alot of work to the facility.  Bandwidth isn't as cheap as I would like, but like others said, you get what you pay for.  So I'm going to try them out and check out their quality for a few months.


----------



## rmlhhd (Apr 11, 2014)

EconDC in the UK


----------



## datarealm (Apr 11, 2014)

We do 1U colo starting at $55/month


----------

